# any new stuff on the dan russell?



## baysentp (Mar 10, 2009)

any new news/ rumors of the opening. halfhitch has a little story but hasn't posted anything new in a month or two


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Still looking at July 4th weekend it seems.


----------



## jackatl (Apr 14, 2009)

emanuel said:


> Still looking at July 4th weekend it seems.


can't wait till it opens. I miss catching the Kings there!


----------



## cat600engine (Apr 10, 2009)

*I would not get too attached to that date. 
Mayor Oberstreet has her very own ideas and sometimes I dont believe they coinside with anything us Sportsmen and Sportswomen desire. 
This Pier is starting to sound more and more like it will geared up for Pedestrian traffic as opposed to Sportsfishing Traffic. *


----------



## baysentp (Mar 10, 2009)

??????????????? pedx traffic, surely your mayor would'nt want to miss out on all that money it would generate from taxes off of bait sales, ect ect.... you guys should protest!!!!


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

It wouldn't surprise me, there's not even going to be a bathroom on the end. With the addition of Pier Park, I'm sure they're shooting for tourist dollars


----------



## bcssux (May 23, 2005)

emanuel said:


> It wouldn't surprise me, there's not even going to be a bathroom on the end. With the addition of Pier Park, I'm sure they're shooting for tourist dollars


I'd be more than a little perturbed to see it be turn into a nice little sight seeing spot for all the shoppers to visit...


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Oh trust me, if they go that route, I'll make sure they see some "sights".

Then again, the piers in Destin and Pensacola have managed to remain as good fishing piers and not just places for hoity toity couples to watch sunsets and dolphins.

Also, they've started work on the county pier which will pretty much be at the end of my street. That won't be finished until July of next year, probably more like July of 2011 the way things run around here. Of course, we're scheduled to ship out of here next July anyhow.


----------



## bcssux (May 23, 2005)

emanuel said:


> Oh trust me, if they go that route, I'll make sure they see some "sights".
> 
> Then again, the piers in Destin and Pensacola have managed to remain as good fishing piers and not just places for hoity toity couples to watch sunsets and dolphins.
> 
> Also, they've started work on the county pier which will pretty much be at the end of my street. That won't be finished until July of next year, probably more like July of 2011 the way things run around here. Of course, we're scheduled to ship out of here next July anyhow.


Shippin out west?


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

No idea. I might just stay here, but the old lady doesn't know that yet.


----------



## baysentp (Mar 10, 2009)

no bathroom at the end!!!!! who engineered that? don't they know that coffee in the morning and beer in the evening has to go somewhere??????? i feel you on the pier park tourist thing, that is the only reason we are going to pcb this year instead of ft walton... so my wife and her friend are closer to shopping crap!!!! been going to ft walton for 12 years and 1 freakin' new shopping mall messed the whole thing up!!!!!


----------



## jackatl (Apr 14, 2009)

that sucks!


----------



## baysentp (Mar 10, 2009)

hey while i have got you guys all stirred up... tell me some good places to eat in pcb... like i said been going to ft walton but, i am ready for change of scenery... and the only other things i like to do on vacation as much as fish are eat and drink beer!!!!!!


----------



## baysentp (Mar 10, 2009)

good news i emailed pcb chamber of comm. and here was there response..... The Dan Russell pier will be open in July of this year 2009. They will still have sport fishing off the pier. There has been a few problems that has held up the finishing of the pier. But I think they have overcome all problems! 

Thanks,



Bertie

Bertie Reynolds

Information Specialist

Panama City Beach Chamber of Commerce

P: 850.235.1159 | Fax: 850.235.2301

[email protected]


----------



## blaminack (Apr 10, 2009)

As far as places to eat, I work for Pepsi so I check out all the restaurants... I would suggest Saltwater grill on Middlebeach Rd. Also Gulf Club Cafe in Panama City on 15th st.


----------



## bcssux (May 23, 2005)

baysentp said:


> hey while i have got you guys all stirred up... tell me some good places to eat in pcb... like i said been going to ft walton but, i am ready for change of scenery... and the only other things i like to do on vacation as much as fish are eat and drink beer!!!!!!


J.Michaels (take your fish here if you are too lazy to cook em) , Capt. Andersons, and Montego Bay off Thomas Drive
opcorn:


----------



## blaminack (Apr 10, 2009)

Yeah Capt. Anderson's and J. Michaels are good. Not sure about Montego Bay. Even though I am a local I have never eaten there.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I've heard Montego Bay is ok at best. Hunt's is my favorite place in town to eat.:beer:


----------



## blaminack (Apr 10, 2009)

I have only bought Oysters from there, and they were just ok. That is nature's fault not theirs. Captain's Table is also decent.


----------

